# Where to find US digital download of Anna Prohaska's first album "Sirene"?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't had any luck finding Anna Prohaska's first solo album on DG called "Sirene" via digital download. Puzzled why it's a limited release.

Any help on this?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4779463 says its only available in Germany, Austria and Switzerland.

Amazon UK has the CD

Looks like you should buy the CD and rip it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Alas... so can I buy the iTunes Germany version from the US? That would be awesome.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Still trying to figure how to buy this CD at Barnes and Noble but may have to my friend order via Amazon. Frustrating.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Still waiting for an official US iTunes release. Going to try order the import disc later on from Amazon this summer.

Wow, I can't believe that this was my first or second post ever here on TC.


----------

